# Single or multiple introduction



## aidan724 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have found so much conflicting information in so many places so I thought I would ask you all. We currently have 5 sweet & young does housed in a tank & my daughters are trying to convince me to get more soon. The tank is 3 feet long by 18 inches wide so I know by the online calculators we have room for at least a few more. My question is if we should get another group of girls and introduce both groups at once or should it be done on a more one on one basis? The girls we have don't seem particularly high strung for mice & are surprisingly calm. We have more tanks to rehouse any that want to squabble too bad but I was thinking that being the girls are so young it would be easier to introduce a few more after quarantine. What do you all think would be best?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

All together I think. Clean cage so no smell is on there and out them in pretty simple


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks  It sounds like a plan.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

If fighting occurs separate or a week and reintroduce (can feel lonely and miss other mice) or possibly work what one is fighting and give them a week away


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree if you plan to merge two groups id put them all in together as it also means if you do have a bossy doe they wont be harassing just one mouse which will allow them the chance to get away from her giving them all time to clam down.


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 17, 2014)

That all does sound like a really good idea.  We plan on picking out a few new girls in a few days. They are going into quarantine in a spare tank we have for a 4 week period. Maybe a little longer depending on how schedules go. I really want to have a day where we don't have to go out so we can watch them fairly close. Besides it will coincide with our big clean.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Well they only need to be quarantined for 3 weeks. 4 would be safe but no more than that is needed inless you see signs of illness.


----------



## Love'demMeeces (Mar 26, 2014)

Just yesterday I decided to combine my two groups of females into one large 20L tank. I bought the tank brand new & set it up with fresh bedding & food, then I added both groups into it at the same time. It worked perfectly! All 7 girls were so busy & so curious about the new home, new smells, fresh food that nobody bothered to squabble about anything. LOL. Now, a couple of hours later the bossy doe (Peaches) began chasing a couple of the younger ones but nothing serious. By afternoon naptime she was cuddled up with 4 other girls in a log. I heard no fighting during the night. The "all-at-once" theory was great advice. Thank you :thx :thumbuo 
Sandy


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

No problem  Ever so happy I could help and that it worked out xx


----------

